

Revised Mac Developer Program - protomyth
http://developer.apple.com/programs/mac/

======
plinkplonk
What (exactly) changed between the old and new programs? The link is to the
new page. Is there a "list of changes" somewhere?

~~~
Zev
$99 used to be ADC Student, which came with one, nonrenewable hardware
discount (one discount, regardless of how many times you renew) and possibly a
WWDC student scholarship (you had to apply for it).

$500 was ADC Select, which had one renewable hardware discount plus a couple
dev support tickets, prerelease software and 2 compatibility lab visits/month.

There was also ADC Premiere ($1600?) that had even more dev support tickets,
multiple hardware discounts, a WWDC ticket and 3 compatibility lab
visits/month.

ADC Select and/or Premiere may have also come with WWDC videos from the
previous year(s). I know Student didn't.

Now, there's one program with no hardware discount, some (not sure how much)
seed access to prerelease software (although, don't know if its simply y++ in
10.x.y or x++) and two (I believe) support tickets.

The programs had different access to videos, I'm not sure what they did/didn't
have access to though, don't remember off-hand.

I do wonder whats going on with their Compatibility Labs though,
<http://developer.apple.com/labs/>. Doesn't seem to be mentioned anywhere and
the page still mentions select/premier.

~~~
irons
Select and Premiere memberships didn't include WWDC videos per se. Premiere
included a WWDC ticket, and attendees do get the video for that year's show,
which can otherwise be purchased for about $700.

It's a shame about the hardware discounts going away. They had good breaks on
the higher-end machines.

~~~
Zev
I know Select and Premiere had access to more videos than I did with ADC
Student. I had thought that it was simply everything. Guess not. Thanks for
the correction.

~~~
jacobolus
Didn’t students who went to WWDC get access to the videos from that year’s
talks afterward?

~~~
Zev
Yes, but not WWDC from previous years, which is what I was thinking that
Select/Premier would have access to.

------
X-Istence
All I hope is that Apple doesn't start locking up the resources that used to
once be free, such as Xcode, and all the documentation surrounding it.

~~~
potatolicious
I doubt it - even the iPhone developer program is free until you want to
distribute. This does seem somewhat worrying though, they're practically the
only company out there that currently has a "consumer" developer program (MS's
dev programs are all entirely free until you get to the extreme enterprise
end).

~~~
kanwisher
Things like XNA for XBox/Zune cost $99 a year to deploy to a real device. The
free versions of visual studio are somewhat limited also but still generally
good.

~~~
whughes
Those are device developer programs, though. XNA for PC is free, and pretty
much all major desktop PC development tracks are free. iPhone/XBox/etc are a
different story (and my understanding is that $99 is cheap for such a
program).

------
beamso
$99 is cheap for pre-release access considering it used to be $500.

~~~
kanwisher
I thought $500 was if you wanted a Hardware Credit and $99 was prerelease.

~~~
rbritton
$99 was for a student developer. You got one lifetime hardware credit with
that membership type.

~~~
glhaynes
And, of course, had to be a student. (You had to send in a copy of your ID,
IIRC.)

~~~
Zev
Had to fax (or email, although, iirc, they stressed that they preferred fax,
when I called up about it) a copy of your Student ID + schedule in.

